# Well, We Went To The Local Rv Show...



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

...and walked out having signed a PO on a 2005 Outback Sydney 30RLS. It (supposedly) had an MSRP of $28,600 and we got it for $21,900. Planning to tow it with our 2004 Nissan Armada. This is our first RV, so I'm doing a ton of research on this to make sure I don't miss any important details.

We'll probably take delivery in the next week or so...I post pics as soon as I have them.

Kevin Taylor
Austin, Texas


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome action

Another Texas OUTBACKER









Just kidding









That Sydney TT is beautiful. We spent much time sitting in one at a show here in January. Very very nice.

Post some pics and enjoy the community. Very friendly..

Jared


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Kevin. That is one beautiful Outback! That sounds like a good price to me. See ya around TX campgrounds! action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and Congrats!


----------

